# just bought one of these...makes the BEST popcorn



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I can't stand microwave popcorn; too oily & salty

I have a hot-air popper but it doesn't pop half the kernels, and popcorn ends up all over the kitchen whenever I use it lol

this might be a bit old fashioned...but it works amazing


Whirley Pop Popcorn Popper











my fave so far is with fresh ground black pepper from a peppermill, plus some dashes of Frank's redhot sauce



also I can use olive oil because the temp doesn't have to be as high, doesn't burn


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Ooooh I'm a huge popcorn fan and I make mine on the stovetop. Did you get that online or at a store somewhere? Microwave popcorn is poison as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice. I just use a metal bowl on the stove and swish it around. It's therapeutic. The popcorn kernel selection in this town kind of sucks. I was spoiled by the wide choice at the Whole Foods in Toronto that was near us. Best I can find in the West end is a "gourmet white" kernel at Bulk Barn. That's not saying much. Still: better than microwave for sure.

Starbuck: Lee Valley carries a popcorn pot: http://www.leevalley.com/en/gifts/page.aspx?p=64273&cat=4,53214,64273

What are you guys popping in? I'm using peanut oil and a little super finely ground salt myself.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Nice. I just use a metal bowl on the stove and swish it around. It's therapeutic. The popcorn kernel selection in this town kind of sucks. I was spoiled by the wide choice at the Whole Foods in Toronto that was near us. Best I can find in the West end is a "gourmet white" kernel at Bulk Barn. That's not saying much. Still: better than microwave for sure.
> 
> Starbuck: Lee Valley carries a popcorn pot: Popcorn Poppers - Lee Valley Tools
> 
> What are you guys popping in? I'm using peanut oil and a little super finely ground salt myself.


Likewise on the peanut oil. My daughter really likes melted butter on it though. I have had success making some black pepper lime, but you have put put it on a sheet in the oven for a bit so it's not soggy. I use a big stainless pot, I usually buy the Kernels corn (that's just out of laziness) But maybe will have to try some other brands.

Oh and there is a Lee Valley (but no whole foods) fairly close to my work so I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A microwave popcorn bowl does the trick for me. No butter, oil, salt, preservatives, or seasoning unless you want to add them. They're not so easy to find and last for years but eventually they crack after a lot of use, ie we've had 3. Pops almost all the kernals in about 3 minutes for half a cup, depending on the size of the microwave. Been using one for maybe 20+ years.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow, that was weird. Wrong thread.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I use a big 4" deep teflon-coated skillet. The thing has a glass lid so I can easily see how things are doing. We have a gas stove, too, so that makes temperature regulation a breeze.

Like Ian, I'm a big fan of the white popping corn from Bulk Barn. So is our pet rabbit. Usually, very few unpopped leftovers, and often less than those microwave bags my wife insists on using.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Popcorn with coconut oil and lightly sprinkled with sea salt is the best. Very healthy as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> Popcorn with coconut oil and lightly sprinkled with sea salt is the best. Very healthy as well.


Coconut oil. Nice call. I'll have to try that.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i'm a total philistine, i admit. i prefer the no name brand microwave popcorn from loblaws.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I got it at homesense, never seen it before, it was about $25 I think

also because there are vents in the top the steam escapes & it's nice & dry. pops every kernal

you can pop corn in a microwave, in a plain old paper bag...there's no such thing as "microwave" popcorn


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I just found (last evening believe it or not) some old microwave popcorn my wife bought a long time ago - best before date was APril 2008. I popped it last night, it was fine. 

With enough butter and salt even sawdust tastes OK 

AJC


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hahahha...well, good enough!! it is only popcorn, after all

oops...it's "kernel"


----------

